

Show HN: Weekend project in science-based art - GetAblation.com - juretriglav
http://getablation.com

======
juretriglav
Any ideas what I could add to the page or fix on it?

I have no automated payment method yet, which I should set up sooner rather
than later. I've tried to set up Stripe, but it's US only, so that leaves
PayPal, I guess.

On the other hand, I do enjoy the 1 on 1 with customers, which is the current
way of ordering/paying. Feels a lot more personal, which is what the whole
thing is about as well.

------
juretriglav
I've been yearning to do something pretty for a while now, so when I stumbled
on these beautiful images, I built a website around them. I also used them as
an excuse to learn about a few canvas and Raphael.js features. TypeKit came
into play as well.

Running on a free EC2 instance and backed by a name.com domain it's pretty
lean too.

------
cheshirecat
The prices you charge are probably a bit steep. Just my 2 cents.

~~~
juretriglav
They could be lower if the posters weren't unique and I would be able to do
offset printing in volume. Since they are unique, which I think is good,
printing comes at a hefty price already.

